# Reviews for Garmin Echo 200 or 300?



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone have any reviews or comments on the Garmin Echo series of fishfinders, particularly the 200 and 300c models? Bass Pro has the 300c for $149 after $30 MIR.
Looking for firsthand reviews, if possible.

Thanks -

Dan


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Someone on this forum has to have one of these models of Fish Finder. Comments, please!
Thanks -
Dan


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Any electronics will probably be okay. 
My personal feelings are Lowrance and Hummingbird for boat electronics. Garmin for GPS.


----------



## muskiebucko (Apr 14, 2004)

Birds have been ok for me, got lowrance now not happy with it ordering a garmin 550c in couple weeks has the best reviews


----------

